# Old briggs 3.0



## Ovsizedad (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings all. Just joined..Glad to see someone out there that can help with the small mowers. My first B&S mower has been in storage for many years,,Mostly original and ran fine until storage. Dug it out last year and replaced vacujet diaphram, cleaned carb, ect. I work on cars abit so I have some knowledge. Mower of late will start, but after moving and putting a load on it, will backfire and die. Rechecked shear pin, looked at the p/u tube in the carb, finally took the head off and decarboned the piston top and valves. Looked great after 35 years,,,I suspect that either the condenser or the airgap coil has a problem. Seems after warming up it likes to run a bit ragged. Just wondering, before removing airgap coil...does a faulty condenser sound possible? I did check the gap on the points..OK...Another interesting bit...Will only run with a Bosch super plug..Had some on the workbench...Will not start with the old plug(s) that I had...did make sure the carb needle valve is set correctly...1/1/2 turns out..B&S 9000 series upright..1969 vintage...Many thanks to all.....Ovsizedad


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i got that same engine on my roper
i gotta do some work on mine


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i'd replace the points and condensors. had one that sat up for a long time. the points got corroded and the coil plug wire was dried out and needed replacing because it was shorting out to the cover. had a newer 3.5 that had a bad coil. when it got hot it ran ragged and would shut off. i'd replace the points and condensor and make sure the carbs set right. Merry X-mas


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"has been in storage for many years",,might be a valve sticking seen alot of 5 hp briggs do the same thing ,, but bugman might have hit this one on the head


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah if its a valve just pop the head off and clean em off while open with carb cleaner and a 3m pad. done em and it the cleaner losens the crud and the 3m pad ain't metal and it cleans em good. might need a good head cleaning anyway. oh autolites are just the same. napa's a buck 36 something. size 458 i use. gives a good spark. but the points cause the problems on them running mostly. one tip go ahead and replace the flywheel key if its worn that'll straighten it out more.


----------



## Ovsizedad (Dec 24, 2004)

*Old briggs*

Greetings all. Thanks to all that responded to my question about getting the old girl running again. Bugman, I did the decarbon thing on the valves and piston,,,looked great after 35 years...valves looked good and did there thing fine. I will do the points and condenser just for grins,,,I did clean the points and readjust them. I am thinking that the condenser or gap coil may be bad. Would anyone know if those old coils are around anymore? I have a few new mowers that I find for the trashman, but never find one as old as mine. Would love to find an old coil just to see if that makes a difference in the way she runs....The briggs book that I got from the local library says that one can convert the ign system to pointless...thoughts on that? Will have to wait a few days till the holidays and the rain stop here in sunny florida...Regards to all././// Ovrsizedad


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

for sure convert it to electronic ,verry simple , does the coil have four screws holding it down or two ? i would use the one that snaps to the "coil" if it has the 2 screws ; if it has four screws you can use a different one that you can bolt somewhere else but make sure its grounded good ,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

easy easy easy. my murray 8 hp rider used points easily converted it.


----------



## Ovsizedad (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings all...Was reading the reply to the Old Briggs question..Does anyone know how much the cost is to convert from points to electronic. I would give that a try before I try new points and condenser. Guess I will just have to look it over and decide. As far as the coil hold down screws, I seem to recall it has two only. Will look at it perhaps today...Regards, Ovsizedad


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

ovsizedad
You might want to check out Briggs site and get the part numbers for your motor. At least you can be sure of whether they are still available for you or not. There was a place I ordered online for the 1958 Choremaster mower I restored a couple of years ago but I can't remember where it was right now. It has a model 6B briggs engine on it.

snoman


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

if it has 2 screws that hold it ,you can get one that snaps to the coil for arround 15 bucks well worth it and easy to put on


----------



## Ovsizedad (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings again,,snoman and scrench,,,I did stop by the mower shop that I frequent, but closed until the 1st. Guess I will have to wait a bit...$15.00 would be fine to get her running again,.,.Many thanks for the insight...I assume that the directions for wiring will be included...Regards, Ovsizedad


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sometimes the wiring should but its easy anyway for some. especially those little ones.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

part number is 394970 magnatron kit has full instructions on how to do it only tip i have is to be sure and clean the wire good from the coil scrape off the copper stuff


----------



## Ovsizedad (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings all again. The old briggs is now running again. Because of the shops being closed for the new year, I went to ACE and got a tuneup kit plus found the primary wire from coil to points simply losing insulation from the years and heat. I reinsulated the wire, did the tuneup and bingo started first pull. Ran fine and all is well. Thanks to all for the help...Can't wait till spring so I can start mowing(HA)...Regards, Ovsizedad


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good going


----------

